# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Warranty?

## Fr3ak

Hi guys, i need a bit of help,
how does it work with a warranty when a product is replaced?

a friends phone was sent in for repairs for the 6th time. i then took over to help him out as the phone had been away for over a month. i then got them to replace the phone with a new 1(which they upgraded him)
but they say the new phone only has 6 months warranty (the remainder of the last phone)

as far as i understood in the past is NEW PRODUCT new WARRANTY?


thanks for all the help.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

I think the warranty, from the supplier, arises from the original transaction that is why the replacement carries the remaining period only.

The manufacturer warranty might well be another matter.

----------


## Fr3ak

thanks for the reply, the whole thing is A cell phone was sent and just over a month of FIGHTING i told them i dont want the phone to be repaired it must be replaced as its taking to long, a few more days of fighting they upgraded the phone from a S4 to the new S5. with a 6month warrenty. that seems wrong coz now if there is something wrong with it after 6 months it must be paid for

----------


## Dave A

> a few more days of fighting they upgraded the phone from a S4 to the new S5.


Did they charge you for this upgrade?

----------


## Fr3ak

no they didnt

----------


## Dave A

Then it's safe to say it's part of the existing contract, and the balance of the existing warranty period being applicable is entirely reasonable.

----------

